# Monster March: A Drawing a Day



## The-Badgerlord (Mar 7, 2016)

Hello everybody! Well for all of you that are interested in my art stuff I have an announcement! I never do monthly challenges since having time to do them is always lacking, I am going to do a twist on a challenge and make my own. This will be MONSTER MARCH!
        Last year I created a dice rolling character creation game just to do warm ups or when I am bored and don't feel like drawing my current project to keep my mind moving. There are six lists (color, pattern, traits, weapon, class, magic.) with a type of dice ( d4 up to a d20 depending on how many things are in a list) Roll up all these random things and make a BEASTIE as I call them.
        I plan on using these guys in a comic one of these days called We Be Beasties, and I have even posted some of them on deviantart  badgerlordstudios.deviantart.com and on this page
furaffinity.net/gallery/the-badgerlord
        So the plan! I plan on rolling up characters and posting them on online each day in March that will be 31 monsters, I will try to even come up with some character outlines or at least some notes on these guys. I will also list what I rolled so you can see how I integrated them into the character designs. I have some characters I have already drawn that I do want to include with this so if I re post one I will add extra things to the drawing like an illustration or line art of some of their abilities or up close weapons.
        Ok in the long run once this is all over I plan on making this all into an art book with at least a page or two with information about the lands these guys call home, some of it's history like who originally created these monsters and the dice game that I use to make these guys. Planning for 36 pages in total. And if people really like this then there is a chance I can do a table top game with this concept.
        So what does everyone think?! does this sound like fun or interesting? Please let me know leave a comment or send me a message I can answer any question you have. Thanks for reading and following my posts!

And please check out my page for these guys and a bunch of my other work.
furaffinity.net/user/the-badgerlord

The first week is over and so far so good Check out some of the monsters


----------



## Owleri (Mar 7, 2016)

Oh this does sound very interesting and all the designs you made so far look interesting c:
I'd definitely be curious to know how the dice rolling aspect works.


----------



## The-Badgerlord (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks! I was going to show the dice game before I did this challenge but A lot of people told me not to so all of it since it will be in the book. I already listed the categories and in each drawing, the dice that are involved in the game are d4, d6, d20 I roll 3 dice for the traits and color and only one for the others. I also roll up a couple characters, to keep you mind loose and warming up thinking of a couple of different things at once can add to each other in different ways.


----------



## Owleri (Mar 8, 2016)

Ah I see, well it looks like a way to create a lot of variety for sure and omg couple characters sounds great too c:
Having two characters and thinking about how they fall in together can add a nice bit of challenge~


----------



## The-Badgerlord (Mar 8, 2016)

Figured I would post the other guys on this thread as well... If people do like these please let me know also check out my page here on FA where I post alot of other work.


----------



## The-Badgerlord (Mar 15, 2016)

Half way through the month! here is the next batch of characters... If you guys are liking these please leave a comment and let me know... Which ones are your favorite? Why?


----------



## The-Badgerlord (Mar 21, 2016)

Hello everyone here is the next batch of characters for Monster March, Please check my FA page for other art work and please leave a comment on here or there, tell me what you all think of these guys.


----------



## The-Badgerlord (Apr 5, 2016)

Here is the next batch of monsters
.


----------

